# Opinion...Sorcerer's Apprentice or not



## toddybear (Aug 9, 2007)

I just won this phrag on ebay...only bid as a joke and got it cheap but no one bid against me! I have no space for Sorcerer's Apprentice, but I'm not convinced that's what it is. The longest leaf of 30 cm and all the leaves are the same width along the entire length, bing about 1.5 cm wide. The new growth, at the end of a short rhizone, is a little over 2 cm from the larger one. I'm thinking it might be a species or hybrid involving the subgenus Himantopetalum. What do the experienced growers think?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 9, 2007)

Could be a young SA, or one that is made with one of the smaller longifolium varieties like gracile. Very hard to tell when not in flower.

Jon


----------



## dave b (Aug 9, 2007)

Though my SA is much larger now (and larger than the photos below), it was once only a bit more than yours is now. Note the thin, spindly growth in between the 2 newer, larger growths. Very similar to the growth on yours. Also note the numerous new plantlets forming on the tuberous-like rhizome. Believe it or not, when i first got this thing, i pulled it out of the pot to find it had no roots at all. Also had none of the baby growths seen here.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a gangly seedling. Blooming is going to be the best way to tell!


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 10, 2007)

I got an HCC a few years ago on a Sorcerers Apprentice _because_ it was small. Imagine that... Kind of progressive for judges.

I'd withhold judgment until it blooms.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 11, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Could be a young SA, or one that is made with one of the smaller longifolium varieties like gracile. Very hard to tell when not in flower.
> 
> Jon



Exactly!

Ramon


----------

